# Ironman Triathlon



## firecoins (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone done this?  

I volunteered for the 1s inaugural NYC Ironman tournament, I wish to do this despite being 80lbs overweight and have already begun tr

For the last 2 weeks I have gone out on runs, done 30 minute elliptical workouts and 30 minute stationary bike workouts. I have already signed up for 5k running races this October and November.  The more I workout, the more I think I can build to the event in 2014. I am overlooking smaller triathlons in 2013.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 23, 2012)

I see I started a lively discussion.  Get your posts in before moderators close it down for being too nasty.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2012)

That is quite a goal.  I was about 100lbs, yikes!, overweight. it didn't look THAT bad at 6'4" and 320. I'm down to 280 with a modified p90x program and am hoping to be ready for a mudrun/warrior dash within the next few months.

Good luck and I look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 23, 2012)

Warrior Dash is great fun. 

As for tris, you might want to give the sprint length events a go first. I was a competitive cyclist and had no trouble with the bike. The run was fine, but the open water swim sucked. I was training with a masters group, and swimming laps in a pool is nothing like being in a mass of churning swimmers. 

I love short tris and will be getting back into it. If only I could quit this job and have some free time... And lose some of this EMS weight.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 23, 2012)

I do sprints myself and they are a blast.And I agree about the open water swimming. No amount of swimming in a pool can prepare for open water swimming with 300 plus other people.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing can prepare you for swimming in radioactive sewage...I mean the Hudson River.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I ve been training all summer for my first marathon and it sucks !!!! with work and school and training ugh.


----------



## Luno (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck on the training, I usually do sprints, but took a couple of years off, raced again this year, it's great training!


----------

